# Pella Vs. Anderson Patio French Doors



## Tom Zorro (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking to replace old patio french door with either Pella or Anderson, which one makes the best door for the money? Also need a dealer & installer, I live in Suffolk county, N.Y. Thanks for help.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome Tom Zorro:
I prefer the Andersen brand for looks, performance, durability and warranty. I have heard soooo many of the other manufacturers wrap up their sales presentation with "Its just as good as an Andersen". If Andersen is the standard of excelence it must be the recognized leader.
Glenn


----------



## Tom Zorro (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Glenn, I was leaning towards Anderson.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 29, 2008)

Go for the Anderson. I always love when Glenn tells those stories. 
 Just make sure the install goes good, or it won't matter what door you get.


----------



## mikemeier (Sep 30, 2008)

Many realtors will tout that a home has Anderson windows in the listing.  They are not only one of the most attractive windows, but the quality is excellent considering all of the options that you can get.  If you need custom sized they do it in limited selections.  Home Depot does carry them cheaper than what Anderson reps can buy them for.


----------



## aaron.klimchuk (Sep 30, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> Go for the Anderson. I always love when Glenn tells those stories.
> Just make sure the install goes good, or it won't matter what door you get.



+1, their products are the highest quality, but make sure you find a reliable contractor to do the work for you.

I would use a site like BizziBid, CalFinder or Fix The Home which can recommend pre-screened contractors in Suffolk County who install Anderson Doors/Windows...


----------

